# 11TH Greater Gator BEERFEST!!!!



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gainesville,Fl. March 24th...be there...or more for me!!!! Anyone wanna go...hmmmmm? 

More info when I get it,:al for those who want it!!!:ss


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

The eve before the fest.......

Got me a 12 pack of Henninger, a nice cigar, and free Beerfest tickets.:tu 

Nothing is better than free beer and hours of drunken college girls.:r 

Don't worry gorillas of the jungle..I will give a full report of beers sampled and photos too.o


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Love Gainesville, wish I could be there to hang with you!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

You're a great guy Mikey but Gainesville blows! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

txmatt said:


> You're a great guy Mikey but Gainesville blows! :ss


Blows by everyone in NCCA football and basketball, anyway!


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

God I loathe UF right now. Not only did I have to suffer through that national championship game in a t-shirt that read "Future Mrs. Troy Smith" while surrounded by hundreds of drunken Gator fans, I also attend graduate school at an institution that must be comprised of 50% UF grads. In other words, I hear about the OSU debacle every day. God I hope we win the BBall national championship so that I may regain a bit of my dignity. 

Haven't been to Gainesville yet, though I will say that if the girls there are anything like the ones they have in Tallahassee, I bet you had a great time. I know the beer must have at least been good. Here's to hoping you got sauced and peed on a reveared campus symbol! :al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Blows by everyone in NCCA football and basketball, anyway!


GO OREGON!!!!, (and GO UCLA just in case Oregon doesn't get the job done..)


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

OK..first of all, I would like to say, that I am a displaced Penn State fan, in Gator Country!! And at one beer stand, The phrase of the day was, "F**K THE DUCKS!!!". So, if you said that, you got a full beer, not a sampling.I said it a few times and was hooked up with a generouse portion of Lumberjack Oatmeal Stout by Hops, it's a brew/resturant, here in town.

The beers: Sad to say, there was a very limited, micro-brew presence at this fest. The Hops Resturant Booth was the about the only one, that you could classify in the micro-brew catagory I kept drinking the Lumberjack Oatmeal Stout at that booth. It was good...I've had better.

Sam Adams had a booth, tried the Light beer for the first time, really suprised at the flavor of this, it was good.Need to start drinking this more often,got to watch my figure, LOL!!! Cherry Wheat, White Ale and Lager. Never had the Cherry Wheat before and the cherry flavor was way over the top.

Shipyard Brewery was there, with Ole Thumper (one of my favorites).

Black Dog Brewery had a really good Lager and Rasberry Ale..This brand is new to the area, I saw it an Friday at the store.

Bottom line....There was lots of beer, tried a few that I've never had before. The ones that I listed where the ones that I liked the best. And LandShark Lager is swill!!!! Very bland and unimpressive.Jimmy Buffet needs to stick to his day job.



Now for pictures!!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

The crew...(l to r) My buddy Chris, Mikey and Tim.









The crowd at the Budwieser tent(nice Bud Girl)









BeerFest Beauties....http://















And she didn't spill a drop with a big, happy Gorilla hanging on her!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Damage is done .....
Sam Adams booth









Didn't bring his "A" game...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you had fun Mikey! I see you found a place to set your beer down. 

Go Gators!!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like there was enough grass for the UF girls to graze on. That's a good thing.


----------

